# electrical



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

hello .does electrical appliances from the uk work in canada .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Different plug styles, different voltage (120 vs. 240/250). Basically, you need a converter or transformer to step down the voltage, plus an adapter for the plug.

Larger appliances with motors don't do well, due to the difference in "cycles" (60 Hz vs 50 Hz). But smaller appliances are usually ok.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for responding


----------



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

As a qualified electrical/mechanical Engineer, it is true to say that most electrical items will not work unless they are DUAL VOLTAGE. Most items are not- kettles, televisions, CD players, DVD players, Radios. You can look at the plate on the item and it will normally say 240v 50Hz. These, simply are no good.
However, while most will not work, there are a small few that will. Generally laptop computers and dektop computers for example are Dual Voltage. The laptop I am using on the power supply says 100-240v 50-60Hz . This will work in other countries provided you have a travel adaptor. THe only thing I know will work is my wifes hair tongs, again with an adaptor, but she has not noticed that it takes longer to heat up.


----------



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the information on electrical goods. very helpful .


----------

